# UberEats - integration with Vending Machine



## rhondachurchill99 (Jan 27, 2021)

We're looking to develop a solution where the UberEats app displays all the vending machines (stores) in the area and on placing an order, the member or driver, depending on pickup/delivery, can pick up products from the machine using a QRCode on the UberEats app.

Is this even possible?
Can the QR code be displayed on UberEats or will we require another external app?
Where do we begin? Is there an API that we can download?
Any information will be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your idea. 
Our programmers will take over now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rhondachurchill99 said:


> Is this even possible?


No.


rhondachurchill99 said:


> Where do we begin?


At the beginning.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

So you want a driver getting $2 per order to stop and hit vending machines? 

THIS will end well. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> So you want a driver getting $2 per order to stop and hit vending machines?
> 
> THIS will end well. &#129318;‍♂


This hare-brained idea reminds me of Uber Essentials. Drivers would carry around small items in their cars - gum, candy bars, potato chips, condoms, canned drinks etc, and Uber punters could order drivers to deliver the items to them.

The geniuses at Uber realised that there is no money in delivering $1 packs of gum to people and quietly shuttered the service very soon after it started.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't have an answer to the OPs question. OP, you may want to contact Uber directly. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do that either.

But somehow this thread just gave me an idea for a business. Think about the ice cream vans that drive through neighborhoods tinkling their bell. Why wouldn't that work for pizza?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I don't have an answer to the OPs question. OP, you may want to contact Uber directly. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do that either.
> 
> But somehow this thread just gave me an idea for a business. Think about the ice cream vans that drive through neighborhoods tinkling their bell. Why wouldn't that work for pizza?


Just show up at the shipyard with 30 pizzas


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

rhondachurchill99 said:


> We're looking to develop a solution where the UberEats app displays all the vending machines (stores) in the area and on placing an order, the member or driver, depending on pickup/delivery, can pick up products from the machine using a QRCode on the UberEats app.
> 
> Is this even possible?
> Can the QR code be displayed on UberEats or will we require another external app?
> ...


You have overlooked the obvious... &#128580;

https://developer.uber.com/
That being said... if you are unable to at least find the API, I doubt any programming skills you think you may have will be up to par...


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Think about the ice cream vans that drive through neighborhoods tinkling their bell. Why wouldn't that work for pizza?


The Ice Cream Man, the OG food truck.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I don't have an answer to the OPs question. OP, you may want to contact Uber directly. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do that either.
> 
> But somehow this thread just gave me an idea for a business. Think about the ice cream vans that drive through neighborhoods tinkling their bell. Why wouldn't that work for pizza?


Are food trucks allowed to be mobile*? I thought they had to be stationary and only in certain areas? It may vary jurisdiction to jurisdiction under different zoning ordinances.

*I'm not being a dick or a smartass here for once. I genuinely don't know.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

New2This said:


> Are food trucks allowed to be mobile*? I thought they had to be stationary and only in certain areas? It may vary jurisdiction to jurisdiction under different zoning ordinances.


Yeah, maybe that's why. Although, is not ice cream considered a food item?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah, maybe that's why. Although, is not ice cream considered a food item?


I would think that no actual cooking of foods is permitted while the vehicle is in motion.

So you could stop, take orders, cook the food and serve... or you could sell prepared (already cooked) items and just keep rolling down the street like the ice cream truck... jmo


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

rhondachurchill99 said:


> We're looking to develop a solution where the UberEats app displays all the vending machines (stores) in the area and on placing an order, the member or driver, depending on pickup/delivery, can pick up products from the machine using a QRCode on the UberEats app.
> 
> Is this even possible?
> Can the QR code be displayed on UberEats or will we require another external app?
> ...


Just downloaded an app called PayRange. It connects to the Laundry mat, shows you what machines are available, pay from your phone (No Quarters!!) It includes ALL the coin op machines in the store, including the vending machines for snacks and supplies.


----------



## rhondachurchill99 (Jan 27, 2021)

OldUncleDave said:


> Just downloaded an app called PayRange. It connects to the Laundry mat, shows you what machines are available, pay from your phone (No Quarters!!) It includes ALL the coin op machines in the store, including the vending machines for snacks and supplies.


Thanks Dave for your time and help. I will definitely try this.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

rhondachurchill99 said:


> We're looking to develop a solution where the UberEats app displays all the vending machines (stores) in the area and on placing an order, the member or driver, depending on pickup/delivery, can pick up products from the machine using a QRCode on the UberEats app.
> 
> Is this even possible?
> Can the QR code be displayed on UberEats or will we require another external app?
> ...


1) No, no one gonna add functionality of QR into Uber app( at least just for you).

2)https://developer.uber.com/docs/eats/introduction#pos-integration - you can google pretty easily, there's step by step guide how to integrate Uber api into your system.

3) What's the problem to pass order ID from Uber server directly to vending machine? And ask driver/customer to enter this code into vending machine

4) How big is your budget on this project?

5) waterfall/ agile?

6) what kind of stack are you willing to use for this project?

7) Why only Uber? You are loosing your clients refusing to work with other platforms?

8) what kind of input/output your vending machines are capable of?

9) What's the difference between Epic and User stories?


----------

